# m tech 2 / zhp equipped front lip splitter



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Is there a splitter out there that will sit flush with the front of the car, eliminating that center part of the front air dam which is higher than the stock ssplitters? 

______________
|--- ---| 

I guess this kinda illustrates what I'm refering to. The m3 front spoiler is flush on the bottom but our spoilers aren't. Are there any aftermarket "fixes"?


----------



## Solid (Feb 3, 2003)

Not quite sure what your talking about, would OEM Clubsport splitters do what you're talking about? Maybe this is the complete opposite of what you wanted haha











allaboutme said:


> Is there a splitter out there that will sit flush with the front of the car, eliminating that center part of the front air dam which is higher than the stock ssplitters?
> 
> ______________
> |--- ---|
> ...


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Hmms. I guess my post was a tad confusing. Anyway, with the picture you provided you can see that the splitters on the lower fascia are closer to the ground/lower than the center. I was just curious to find something that could fill that void in the center.


----------



## Solid (Feb 3, 2003)

Hmm about the Arqray Splitters?


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice... Any profile shots?


----------



## Solid (Feb 3, 2003)

Try a search here and on e46fanatics.com for Arqray 


allaboutme said:


> Nice... Any profile shots?


----------

